# Starting Issues



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

was it just as simple as:

I'm driving, I parked for the night and then, I want to go to the store and nothing.

or were there some signs of a problem?

When you crank it, does it sound as it always has? Does it spin faster than before? a strained attempt followed by normal cranking and then back to the strained attempt?


----------



## 77CJ5 (May 16, 2009)

No signs of anything going wrong. Was running fine, sat for a week or two and now will not start. Sounds 'normal" while trying to start.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

if it is humid in your area and gets cool at night or you off road through water, I would suspect the possibility of moisture under the dist cap. 

I would start with removing the cap, drying it and then letting it air dry while using a hair dryer on the internal components of the dist to dry them. Be careful to not cause a fire with any gas and the heating element of the dryer.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

Timing chain could have possibly jumped a couple of teeth. I would bring #1 cylinder up to top dead center on compression stroke and check the position of the rotor on the distributor. I have ssen it happen when you shut the car off and try to restart.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

frazierdavidson said:


> Timing chain could have possibly jumped a couple of teeth. I would bring #1 cylinder up to top dead center on compression stroke and check the position of the rotor on the distributor. I have ssen it happen when you shut the car off and try to restart.



that is why I asked the questions I did in my first post. I was thinking the possibility of the same thing. A timing chain slip almost always causes the engine to crank differently than "normal" due to the changes in compression from when it is in time. Always something to look at though. I can usually tell by the sounds but if you are not familiar with what you are listening for, it can be easily missed.


----------

